# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  (WPF) Please read if you get a runtime error on renaming your window/form

## DeanMc

Ive blogged about this issue and posted a video too:

http://vbevangelist.blogspot.com/200...dow1xamal.html

Any comments welcome. cheers!

----------


## chris128

good stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## DeanMc

The video is a little low so I may need to re record!

----------


## chris128

You mean the audio?

----------


## DeanMc

Yeah sorry im just awake!

----------


## MartinLiss

Moved to Tutorials.

----------

